
(old - nov 2005) Techcrunch - Companies I'd like to Profile but don't exist - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2005/11/21/companies-id-like-to-profile-but-dont-exist/
======
brett
Some are still interesting ideas.

~~~
staunch
He did follow up on this post:

<http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/12/25/a-year-later-the-companies-i-wanted-to-
profile-but-didnt-exist/>

